# I'm calling it.



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

It is the beginning of the end.

Monday was pres day.

Spring break hasn't happened yet.

No freshies.

The LUV parking lot was full at 945 this morning. Everything off the ridge got tracked out in 2 hours, and was marginal at best (leftovers from day before yesterday).

I've been espousing the whole ride weekdays at the small mountains thing, but it looks like people have read the words.

I'm not fucking around. If today becomes normal styles I will just work more.

My 5 year plan to get the fuck out of the metro and i70 just got put on the front burner and turned to 11.

If you were thinking of following my awesome front range shred scheme, I'm leaving a spot for 200 of you to fill, fucking enjoy it.

Don't move here. Not for my sake, for yours. Go to Montana if you want to move and shred. If you aren't already here, you are certainly too late.

I'm sorry for people with no snow but I actually like getting out in the mountains. This shit is played out here. Mid february weekday non-pow ski traffic? FUCK YOU (not you blessed readers)


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Everybody east of Colorado wants to move there. I could never handle the crowds. Montana here I come.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Y'all gave me shit when I started saying the same shit about 3 years ago. CO is rapidly becoming the new CA. There's just too many fucking people here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i'm only going to say "way" 3 times*

I actually prefer the general mentality and certainly the general skill level of driving in CA way, way, way the fuck more.

In a kinda cool way if you don't mind your shred plan being orgy horsefucked without lube the melting pot situation here is crazy awesome just from an anthropological point of view. (or if you like good ethnic food and know how to score)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

#frontrangeproblems 

I've gotten plenty of empty solid pow days at Breck this season. Supposedly our town bookings are up, ticket sales are up, property sales are up. Hell we're number 2 in North America for most visits. Yet I consistently keep having the mountain to myself!


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

damn that's depressing, I just got here and have little hope of moving away from the FR. still way better than Indiana!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Everything is flip flopped this year............crowded on weekdays and nobody on the weekends. You should go up saturday.........I'm sure there won't be anybody out.:rofl3:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Denver was the original plan till I found this sweet gem of a job. I'm so thankful I'm on the opposite side of the heards. I hit no traffic to anywhere and steamboat is only busy during a holiday and there is always hidden pow if you know where to look. 

Was in Denver last week for a conference and I did enjoy the many options but damn it felt good to drive back up in the rockies to go home.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Y'all gave me shit when I started saying the same shit about 3 years ago. CO is rapidly becoming the new CA. There's just too many fucking people here.


I have been saying this forever, especially on the stupid mountain-bike forum I used to waste my time on, and got flamed all the time for it. 

Most ^&*%$ people don't realize that there is not enough of anything for an infinitely growing human population. 

Traffic on Monday on I-70 now is as bad as weekend traffic used to be back "in the day"..


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Should need a license to reproduce.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail has been relatively empty also. There are only two lifts that you will wait in a line at on any given day this season. Most others are ride on and go.....

I did take a leap and will be working in Westminster 3 days a week and spending the nights in between. Anyone live down there and have any good breakfast joints to recommend? I will be working evenings so I wont need dinner......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are bitching about President's day? I weekend warrior holiday and comparing it to mid week. Pluheeze...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Back to the whole Cali thing. I have noticed more and more Californians moving here than from anywhere else and they keep bringing their shitty stale ideas with them. 

CO works because it's not CA.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> …..The LUV parking lot was full at 945 this morning. Everything off the ridge got tracked out in 2 hours, and was marginal at best (leftovers from day before yesterday).
> 
> I've been espousing the whole ride weekdays at the small mountains thing, but it looks like people have read the words.


…is this situation you describe the usual, "Feb. & Mar. are the best times" vacationer influx causing the congestion? Or has that become worse than past years as well?



snowklinger said:


> I actually prefer the general mentality and certainly the general skill level of driving in CA way, way, way the fuck more.


WoW! Never thought I'd read a statement like that about Ca. driving!! :blink: I Hated driving in Ca! It was bad enough in SoCal 30 years ago, where a 50-60 mile drive to work could take 2.5-3 hours! I could cut that maybe by 25-30 min. by splitting lanes on my mc, but talk about dangerous & stressful!!  :facepalm1:

NorCal was damn near as bad with logging trucks and octogenarian tourists, driving houses on all the 2 lane roads winding thru the coast mountains!! I can't imagine that's improved in the last 25 years!  :dunno:



BurtonAvenger said:


> ….I've gotten plenty of empty solid pow days at Breck this season. Supposedly our town bookings are up, ticket sales are up, property sales are up. Hell we're number 2 in North America for most visits.* Yet I consistently keep having the mountain to myself!*


:huh: _Shhhhhhhh!!!_ Aren't you worried that you'll wind up with a shitload of Texas (…or Mid West)  gapers parked out and squatting in front of "Casa de Angry??"  :lol: 

:hairy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Back to the whole Cali thing. I have noticed more and more Californians moving here than from anywhere else and they keep bringing their shitty stale ideas with them.
> 
> CO works because it's not CA.


Californians are like a virus. They have pretty much thoroughly destroyed their original host and now they're spreading out to find new ones. Oregon, Washington, and Colorado seem to be their favorites, but I don't know if any state is immune.

That isn't to say their aren't some great people here from Cali because their absolutely are, but I absolutely don't understand why it seems like the majority of Californians who move away try to turn the new place into another Cali. If Cali was so great, why leave? Stay there!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I wasn't talking about Presidents Day, FWIW.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> :huh: _Shhhhhhhh!!!_ Aren't you worried that you'll wind up with a shitload of Texas (…or Mid West)  gapers parked out and squatting in front of "Casa de Angry??"  :lol:
> 
> :hairy:


Those people are already here and are easy to spot and actually don't change anything around here. Midwest people move here and play hockey, lose weight, and complain about the lack of cheese. 

Texans move here, speak in an accent, realize they get picked on, lose weight, and go hunting. 




linvillegorge said:


> Californians are like a virus. They have pretty much thoroughly destroyed their original host and now they're spreading out to find new ones. Oregon, Washington, and Colorado seem to be their favorites, but I don't know if any state is immune.
> 
> That isn't to say their aren't some great people here from Cali because their absolutely are, but I absolutely don't understand why it seems like the majority of Californians who move away try to turn the new place into another Cali. If Cali was so great, why leave? Stay there!


That's the one thing I realize. Had it out with a guy the other day where I had to point out how fucking stupid he sounded and if he loved Cali so much he should move back. Sorry bro, we don't have a beach here, we have fucking mountains, desert, and plateaus. You want a beach move to a coast. You want to play in the desert move to the desert, you don't like plateaus? Well go drive your BroDozer off one.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have been seeing a lot of "California Love" stickers and t-shirts lately around here. My thought is the same, if you love it so much, why are you here?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

deagol said:


> I have been seeing a lot of "California Love" stickers and t-shirts lately around here. My thought is the same, if you love it so much, why are you here?


I'm from NY you don't see me wearing the I heart NY shirt. Although an I Hate NY shirt would be more hilarious. 

How do you know someone in CO is from CA? Not only will they tell you at minimum 20 times, they'll find a way to get legislation passed so it makes CO even more like CA.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Saw a "Nobody cares you're from Cali'.....'bro!", t-shirt the ollie day.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

stop mentioning MT, haha, its not that great (in wf anyway) just squeezing thru the warmspell. come for the summers moreso than the winter

but in any case, any where : Adapt, or Die


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CassMT said:


> stop mentioning MT, haha, its not that great (in wf anyway) just squeezing thru the warmspell. come for the summers moreso than the winter
> 
> but in any case, any where : Adapt, or Die


So I shouldn't have spent all that money on billboards saying MT is the new CA, move there and have fun with it?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm from NY you don't see me wearing the I heart NY shirt. Although an I Hate NY shirt would be more hilarious.
> 
> How do you know someone in CO is from CA? Not only will they tell you at minimum 20 times, they'll find a way to get legislation passed so it makes CO even more like CA.


Yep. I'm originally from NC and I really do like NC, but I obviously like CO better or else I wouldn't have fucking moved here.

Texans are the same way, constantly jabbering on about fucking Texas for who knows what reason. But, you nailed the part that makes Californians a disease. They try to force their way via legislation. Fuck that shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So I shouldn't have spent all that money on billboards saying MT is the new CA, move there and have fun with it?


Been through DIA lately? Big Sky has huge video banners playing telling people to come ski their big lines instead of waiting in our big lines. It's pretty damn well done.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that is one bonus, i don't wait on line to go hit the poor conditions, and theres no one around to steal my crusty shitball lines

but i'll never complain. it hasn't been good, but everytime i've been out i have fun, every run. got out my 'big' board the last few days and have just been bombing, superfun


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CassMT said:


> that is one bonus, i don't wait on line to go hit the poor conditions, and theres no one around to steal my crusty shitball lines


Don't make me move there and cause you to wait in line. I'll go EXTRA slow.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

to be honest, it actually is a good time to move here, esp. if you have an outside or online source of income, or if you are in construction of any kind


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't make me move there and cause you to wait in line. I'll go EXTRA slow.


I will fall under every lift on the mountain causing it to stop for an ungodly length of time while I rub my bruised vagina and bitch and whine about the perfectly maintained lift ramp being icy or whatever other bullshit excuse I feel like using to justify why I completely failed at unloading off the lift.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> to be honest, it actually is a good time to move here, esp. if you have an outside or online source of income, or if you are in construction of any kind


I'd move to Missoula right now if I could convince the wife to do it. I love Kalispell, but I don't think the wife could do the winters for long. Bozeman would be another town I'd jump to in a heartbeat.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn...all the CA hate. Personally, I never try to impose my lifestyle or "California's lifestyle" anywhere I travel.

I think the whole point of traveling and experiencing other mountains is the interaction with the locals and their culture. Respect it, enjoy it, and don't try to change it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

missoula is rad, i was down there from 90-95 and if anything it has gotten even better imo. but the riding nearby? meh...but you guys are used to driving hours and hours. if its more than 20 mins away it better be epic, hah


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> missoula is rad, i was down there from 90-95 and if anything it has gotten even better imo. but the riding nearby? meh...but you guys are used to driving hours and hours. if its more than 20 mins away it better be epic, hah


Yeah, but I know the wife would be happy in Missoula. Happy wife, happy life.

I'd take Kalispell all day everyday myself, but I think the winters up there would wear on her quick.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys have such an outsider view of CA, it sounds as ignorant as when I rant about Texas. I'm used to it though the whole country has always hated CA. I never got the feeling like I needed to run around promoting it, its just a place.

Oooooo California with their fast and loose ways oooo. Really? Lolsauce dudes. Welcome to East Cali, North Texas county.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really don't give a single fuck about Cali. I have to go out there more than I'd like, but I do enjoy it in small doses.

My problem isn't with California, it's with ex-pat Californians who try to turn their new place of residence into California 2.0. Fuck that shit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

maybe its just from spending so much time there as a kid, CA always seems such a melting pot to me I don't notice the expats or their agenda really.

Then again I notice the midwesterners and southerners with their boots and hats and trucks and accents and guns and progressive world views, as they've always been stranger danger to me 

Always felt some kin to east coasters just as a big city kid, CA is like New New York (its just like culturally 100 years behind). You get the same sort of wide array of people and nice population density, seaports, international metros, etc.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i moved to Cali back in the 90s for a bit, 18 months of poison oak drove me out or i might still be there..Thankyou, Poison Oak

CA ppl made such a bad name for themselves here that they seem to keep a low profile now, and then i think the landscape and MT mindset them over time


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> You guys have such an outsider view of CA, it sounds as ignorant as when I rant about Texas. I'm used to it though the whole country has always hated CA. I never got the feeling like I needed to run around promoting it, its just a place.
> 
> Oooooo California with their fast and loose ways oooo. Really? Lolsauce dudes. Welcome to East Cali, North Texas county.


Fast and loose? Far from it, I see them more as a bunch of nanny douche bags that have entitlement issues. 95% of every douche bag I've had an issue with has been from Cali in the last year. That other 5% were the Texas frat boys I pummeled. 

I'm all for moving all over, hell I did it. Lived in Cali for a little bit and learned first hand it is not a place I like with the exception of San Fran. If I ever lived in a city it would be there and in Chinatown but that's a whole other story. Me Rikey!

As far as Montana my issue is I need something the size of Breckenridge that is a true ski town, none of this having to drive even 20 minutes to the mountain. I like being able to walk out my back door and be on the slopes in 5 minutes. Makes product testing fucking easy as hell.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Pretty funny how a CO bashing thread turned into a CA hate page. There are a lot of really stupid and entitled people in CA unfortunately. And the state is in a bad place now. Most likely it's going to burn to the ground next fire season.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

You guys need to be more specific in your hate on California or else we are all going to assume you only mean the southern part (excluding San Diego).


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Solution: kill people


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

We have this same problem in PA, except it's New Yorkers, not Californians. I always say the same thing: If NY is so great, why the fuck did you move to PA? Go back to NY!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> *You guys have such an outsider view of CA, it sounds as ignorant as when I rant about Texas*. I'm used to it though the whole country has always hated CA. I never got the feeling like I needed to run around promoting it, its just a place.
> 
> Oooooo California with their fast and loose ways oooo. Really? Lolsauce dudes. * Welcome to East Cali, North Texas county*.


THIS! :hairy: :jumping1: :dance:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> We have this same problem in PA, except it's New Yorkers, not Californians. I always say the same thing: If NY is so great, why the fuck did you move to PA? Go back to NY!


California is nothing like NY.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> California is nothing like NY.


Didn't say it was. But its's still the same issue of people moving from one state to another, and trying to change the new state into the old one.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Well if it's Pennsyltucky then changing into NY isn't the worst thing that can happen to it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rolled in at noon today to a full lot. again nothing going on. no new snow. just gapers everywhere. weird.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to the twilight season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> rolled in at noon today to a full lot. again nothing going on. no new snow. just gapers everywhere. weird.


It's been a weird fucking year. Least I've ridden ever. I find myself making excuses NOT to ride this year. That's fucking weird.

No, I didn't do that this morning! I seriously did have shit I had to get done! And I did get my teeth drilled with no anesthesia!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> *...And I did get my teeth drilled with no anesthesia!*


  
:blink: _…why????_ :eyetwitch2:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a weird tourist migration going on. Breck is at full booking right now for mid week, but will be empty on the weekend, unless there's snow.


----------

